# Black Walnut Hulls For Dying Traps



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

I know that using Black Walnut Hulls for dying traps works well, but what I would like to know is can you collect and save the hulls for next season. My tree is dropping walnuts and the hulls are soft. Can I remove them and bag them in a sealed freezer bag for next season or for passing along to someone else? If so is it worth it? I know that these trees typically only drop nuts every two or three years. Just trying to think ahead a little for next season.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sure..I see no reason why not.

I just collected 20 gallons worth and going to do a few dozen traps soon. Might try the same things as you.

That dye can be used for many things BTW.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I would say freeze them Mike I see no reason why it'll effect them at all, in fact the freezing and defrosting might help to brake it down and release even more.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The hulls are poisonous so keep away from any food.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have used them two years after freezing them and had no problems. I used a food saver and sealed them but I dont think that really mattered.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I have always had the best luck with ones that the hulls were just starting to soften and blacken. I had poor results with all black soft hulls. I also did my log chain and it still hasn't rusted back up even two years later.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have 5 gallons of hulls broke down and sitting in my shop. It works just like the day I husked them. I store it in a cool place away from food.


----------

